# Ebay is awesome!!



## jillcrate

I found so many 8tracks,cassettes and VHS tapes on there and alot more can be found as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Some stuff is so hard to come by AND IN GOOD CONDITION. People are 1/2 responsible for if it makes it from 1977 or not.....

I have a ASSAULT ON PRECINCT 13 tape from 1978 that was thankfully taken care of thru the years....

What do you guys find yourself using more? Ebay or amazon?? -- I have used Amazon but not very much.... Most of my findings have been on ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One time I got a CRT monitor on Craigslist,the guy was amazed someone from out of his state was ordering from him....... Thankfully he sent it to me..... (I think Craigslist is usually local??)


----------

